# Soda has pups



## Jeff Oehlsen

The little virgin is now a mom. 1 male and two females. I thought the pain in the ass was empty. Saturday, day 62, she is out running and jumping and generally acting like an idiot. No nesting, nothing. So yesterday, I am playing WOW on the computer, and I hear puppy noises.

I am getting old. I didn't hear shit. She stealth birthed me. She had 1 on the sidewalk. She wanted to go to training, and I thought she had to pee. I saw her tail cock up weird like they do and then she sat down and out pops a pup.

I am not good at this I am thinking at that point. LOL Tried to move her pups and she put them back in HER crate. So no fancy shit for her I guess.

I will look at them in a couple of days.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Don't forget to feed her with a slingshot for best results!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I gotta feed her ?? WTF did I get her so fat for then ?? 

I tried to look at the pups today, but I didn't get up until it was dark, and I can't see shit in the crates even with the lights on. THey are just blobs anyway, I just wanted to see if there was still three blobs moving.

I didn't care enough at that point to get a flashlight.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Three isn't so bad at all. Makes things a lot easier for sure. Congrats on the new blobs Jeff.


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I gotta feed her ?? WTF did I get her so fat for then ??
> 
> I tried to look at the pups today, but I didn't get up until it was dark, and I can't see shit in the crates even with the lights on. THey are just blobs anyway, I just wanted to see if there was still three blobs moving.
> 
> I didn't care enough at that point to get a flashlight.


OMG!!!! I am actually laughing hysterically at you right now....since we talk on the phone....I can absolutely hear the sarcasm in your voice......

You KNOW you can't wait for them to grow so you can see what you got...just admit it....

DA for you...Dogs Anonymous.....LOL


----------



## Bob Scott

Congrats on your new grandkids Jeff! :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Bob Scott said:


> Congrats on your new grandkids Jeff! :lol:


WOW


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes three is an easier number.


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike Scheiber said:


> WOW


Well, I coulda called them his furbabies but I know Jeff is to sensative for that. That's his private name for them. 
Seriously wishing you the best with them Jeff!! =D>


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes three is an easier number.


LOL....close to admission.....I'll take it...=D>:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anna Kasho

Congrats! Only three of them, after all that? Well, sounds like she's got the hang of motherhood, anyway. I hope you'll have photos/video of the anklebiters, when they develop some character!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .... She stealth birthed me. .... She had 1 on the sidewalk. I saw her tail cock up weird like they do and then she sat down and out pops a pup. ... I am not good at this I am thinking at that point. LOL Tried to move her pups and she put them back in HER crate. So no fancy shit for her I guess....


Oh, lord, that is funny!

Luckily _SHE's _good at it! 

Congrats! =D>


----------



## Carol Boche

I suppose begging for some pics will get me....hmmm....say....nowhere, since you can't find the flashlight?


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes three is an easier number.


That can depend.


----------



## chris haynie

congrats. have fun with them.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I got the male that I wanted, we will see if he is a shitter or not. 

Three was almost two.......

I am used to the rustling, the nesting, the panting all the usual stuff. Nope, running and jumping and generally being the nuisance she always is.

Damn Mals.

If I like the male, there will be a GSD for sale.


----------



## Candy Eggert

Congrats to the Oehlsen Gang \\/ Malinois bitches usually birth enough pups to field a football team and a couple water boys. Consider 3 pups a good thing ;-)


----------



## Howard Gaines III

So, Soda "popped." Three will still keep you busy, I had three Bouvier puppies in September and it was enough. Congrats! PICTURES!!!!!!!\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I would post video, but who knows how many will actually make it ?? LOL

I will get video when they are interesting. Of course if you don't see video in a month, no one was interesting, and then there was none. 

Hopefully I got my Buko jr. That was the point of this breeding.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

All the best Jeff,

Hope you do get Buko II!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Congrats Jeff. Enjoy them while you can catch em. LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

If I have to catch them, I am sending them to you to try out on hog. What better way to test ? LOL

My problem will probably be getting them off of me.


----------



## Guest

You keeping them all?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Nope, I gotta see what I got first. If I do get a Buko jr, then the GSD is on the "for sale" list.


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Nope, I gotta see what I got first. If I do get a Buko jr, then the GSD is on the "for sale" list.


 
LOL, that's cool, how is the little guy doing anyway?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Jody Butler said:


> LOL, that's cool, how is the little guy doing anyway?



Good question...been wondering if he has been living up to Jeff's expectations.. Feel free to start a thread on that sometime.

Congrats on your puppies.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Currently, he is a 5 month old pup. I haven't killed him yet, as he is pretty funny.

He will most likely be a good dog. We will see. I am not much into talking about what a dog "could" be. He will have to prove something to me first before I keep him.


----------



## Debbie High

Congrats on the new babies! Best of luck with them.


----------



## Colin Chin

Congrats Jeff on your new borns. Guess you still prefer the Mal over GSD at the end of the day. Pictures please. 

Colin


----------



## David Ruby

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Currently, he is a 5 month old pup. I haven't killed him yet, as he is pretty funny.
> 
> He will most likely be a good dog. We will see. I am not much into talking about what a dog "could" be. He will have to prove something to me first before I keep him.


Well, what if you get a Buko Jr., AND your GSD pup starts to really show you something? I suppose there could be worse things. Don't you have a Dachshund you could get rid of instead?

Best of luck with them. The parents a're both LDS dogs aren't they? I have actually liked the few I've seen. Not too shabby coming from a (as you put it) "Bulldog [email protected]", no? ;-)

-Cheers


----------



## Colin Chin

David,
What's a LDS ?

Colin


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Colin Chin said:


> David,
> What's a LDS ?
> 
> Colin


Colin,

It either means the puppies are Mormon (Jesus Christ Church of Latter Day Saints LDS) or it could mean that they are from
Michael Ellis Kennel Loup du Soliel


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

At the end of the day, I like the GSD just fine. I just gotta figure out if I like this one or not.


----------



## David Ruby

Thomas Barriano said:


> Colin,
> 
> It either means the puppies are Mormon (Jesus Christ Church of Latter Day Saints LDS)


 _Sooooo_ much better than what I would have come up with.



Colin Chin said:


> David,
> What's a LDS ?
> 
> Colin


Two things:

1) A sign I need to use better acronyms, and;

2) Loups du Soliel, Michael Ellis' & Lisa Maze's Kennel.

-Cheers


----------



## ann schnerre

i thought maybe "Little Dumb Sh*t"....lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano

ann schnerre said:


> i thought maybe "Little Dumb Sh*t"....lol



Hi Anne

We're talking about the puppies. NOT Jeff 

Sorry Jeff, I couldn't help myself... VBG


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Congrats on the pups Jeff. I'm glad it's a manageable number. Have fun


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You just make it the number you want. I cannot wait for them to be out of the larvae stage.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You just make it the number you want..


How do you make, say, 5 out of 3? :-o


----------



## Colin Chin

Thanks David and Thomas for the enlightenment. 

Colin


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Grab two pups from a different bitch. Duh.


----------



## Lynda Myers

Congrats Jeff on the babies, now try not too kill them before they go to their new homes!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Down to two, Soda doesn't have the hang of this yet. I came home from training to a dead pup. I am thinking the strong will have to survive her incompetence. 

She seems rather oblivious to the fact that they are underneath her. Dumbass Mals.


----------



## Carol Boche

Damn......


----------



## Craig Wood

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Down to two, Soda doesn't have the hang of this yet. I came home from training to a dead pup. I am thinking the strong will have to survive her incompetence.
> 
> She seems rather oblivious to the fact that they are underneath her. Dumbass Mals.



Male?


----------



## chris haynie

damn that sucks

was it your prospective buko jr?


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You just make it the number you want.


Looks like Soda is doing that. 



Seriously, I'm sorry that one is gone. :-(


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

Congrats! Glad to see you got what you wanted in a sense. 

Hopefully the male survives Soda! 

Courtney


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I don't get attached to them or bothered by one passing on until the first week is over to be honest with you. Buko jr isn't Buko jr yet. LOL It was the little girl that decided to show herself on the sidewalk. 

This is a pretty close breeding as well, so who knows what genetic bomb might have went off.


----------



## Kyle Sprag

I am kinda partial to the Street Walker\\/ Sorry!


----------



## Mike Scheiber

Sorta sucks there weren't more since they are breed tight difficult to gauge what you got with only 2 pups
Oh well take what you get hope its good.


----------



## susan tuck

Awwwww, sorry one of the little tykes bit the dust.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Awesome that she had pups, and that sucks that she squished one. Hope you get what you were looking for out of this breeding!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Quote: 
I am kinda partial to the Street Walker Sorry!

She was really pretty.


----------



## Lisa Geller

congrats on your breeding Jeff.

I will eagar to see them grow!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The larvae are sorta moving around. The male is so round he rolls when I put him down. I had to move the blanket out to clean and that shit was funny.

Suttle I was gonna yell at him just for you, and shake a stick at him. Does rolling about like a pillbug count as ENS? HA HA


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> ... The male is so round he rolls when I put him down. .... Does rolling about like a pillbug count as ENS? HA HA


So Soda is excellent at the feeding part of motherhood .... :lol:


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The larvae are sorta moving around. The male is so round he rolls when I put him down. I had to move the blanket out to clean and that shit was funny.
> 
> Suttle I was gonna yell at him just for you, and shake a stick at him. Does rolling about like a pillbug count as ENS? HA HA


 At this age I usually hang them upside down by their tales and dunk them into buckets of ice water for a few minutes each. I dont beat them with sticks and yell at them until they are actually biting a rag.


----------



## Carol Boche

Jeff....send me your mailing address and I will send you a jar of "stuff" to put in their box.....nothing like imprinting on human remains early.....LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Gross. I had that smell stuck in my head for years. It is now sorta gone. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

mike suttle said:


> At this age I usually hang them upside down by their tales and dunk them into buckets of ice water for a few minutes each. I dont beat them with sticks and yell at them until they are actually biting a rag.


How many actually survive the dunking upside down for a few minutes? No wonder your dogs are tuff. LOL We just opened the freezer and stuck ours in for minute or so then rubbed them up rough to warm them and irritate them at the same time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Suttle's dogs are tough ?? Please. Cute and fluffy maybe.


----------

